# Starting Armour tomorrow... what to expect?



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey all. I finally saw a wonderful doctor today who decided it was time to try some thyroid medication to help with my symptoms. He prescribed me to take 30 mg of Armour every morning. I am excited and hopeful, but nervous at the same time. Just wondering if anyone would share their experience with taking it for the first time? 
Also, here are my most recent labs. I'm just curious... my numbers are not terribly out of range, but I have felt awful for the past few months and less than well for much longer. Would my numbers indicate a reason for being extremely fatigued, low stamina, brain fog, low blood pressure, digestion issues, low blood sugar, sore thigh muscles, and a host of others symptoms? I would be amazed if taking just one medication could possibly fix so many problems! Well... also recently started weekly Vitamin B12 shots, D3 and adrenal support supplements, and probiotics... but hoping that Armour is the key! Fingers crossed!! Thanks so much for your input!

Free T4- 0.6 (0.6 - 1.6)
T4 Total- 5.6 (5.3 - 11.5)
Free T3- 3.3 (2.5 - 3.9)
Total T3- 0.73 (0.87 - 1.78)
TSH- 3.63 (0.30 - 5.00)
Thyroglobulin Ab- <20 IU/mL (<=40)
Thyroperoxidase Ab- 18 IU/mL (<=34)
Vitamin D - 50 ng/mL
Vitamin B12- 750 pg/mL


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Armour has been wonderful for me.

I have revitalization & energy 

Slowly upped the dose... I'm only at 60 at the moment... Started at 15.

I would say... When you reach the proper dosages (or while you're on the way)

Get ready to get your life back.

There still may be some emotional swings while you're on really low doses, still some fatigue... My experience is that

it only goes away.


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Swimmer, thanks so much for your reply. I am so glad the Armour has helped you...I am hoping I have the same success! Do you know what the typical starting dose is?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> Armour has been wonderful for me.
> 
> I have revitalization & energy
> 
> ...


I too will be starting Armour next week. I LOVE hearing this TY! I am also feeling happy and hopeful for the first time in a long time.


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Good for you Madthyroid!  Just wondering... have your doctors looked into your adrenal function at all before having you start Armour? I've read that it may not work as well as it could if you have underlying adrenal or vitamin insufficiencies. I haven't had my cortisol levels tested properly and am wondering if I should look into that before starting the Armour??


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

hydrangealucy said:


> Good for you Madthyroid!  Just wondering... have your doctors looked into your adrenal function at all before having you start Armour? I've read that it may not work as well as it could if you have underlying adrenal or vitamin insufficiencies. I haven't had my cortisol levels tested properly and am wondering if I should look into that before starting the Armour??


Hi I heard 30 was the start dose but i could be wrong. I have not had Adrenals tested yet. I am meeting my doc for the first time Thursday and we have only beed in contact via email. She has seen my Lab results. I have to pay out of pocket to see her. The first appointment is expensive and I wanted to make sure she could treat me with Armour before I spent all that money. She said yes. Im thinking those tests may be the next i have done. I sent u a private message


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is a great FB page! Lots of info on tests, doctors , symptoms and support

https://www.facebook.com/notes/thyroid-sexy/ts-faqs-meds-labs-levels-more/310216568997305


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

The dosing information from the armour website: (In my case we started small because of my adverse reactions to synthroid & tirosint.)

Page 7 of 9

DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION
The dosage of thyroid hormones is determined by the indication and must in every case be individualized according to patient response and laboratory findings. Thyroid hormones are given orally. In acute, emergency conditions, injectable levothyroxine sodium (T4) may be given intravenously when oral administration is not feasible or desirable, as in the treatment of myxedema coma, or during total parenteral nutrition. Intramuscular
administration is not advisable because of reported poor absorption. Hypothyroidism-Therapy is usually instituted using low doses, with increments which depend on the cardiovascular status of the patient. The usual starting dose is 30 mg Armour Thyroid, with increments of 15 mg every 2 to 3 weeks. A lower starting dosage, 15 mg/day, is recommended in patients with long-standing myxedema, particularly if cardiovascular
impairment is suspected, in which case extreme caution is recommended. The appearance of angina is an indication for a reduction in dosage. Most patients require 60 to 120 mg/day. Failure to respond to doses of 180 mg suggests lack of compliance or malabsorption. Maintenance
dosages 60 to 120 mg/day usually result in normal serum T4 and T3 levels. Adequate therapy usually results in normal TSH and T4 levels after 2 to 3 weeks of therapy.Readjustment of thyroid hormone dosage should be made within the first four weeks of therapy, after proper clinical and laboratory evaluations, including serum levels of T4, bound and free, and TSH. Liothyronine (T3) may be used in preference to levothyroxine (T4) during radio-isotope scanning procedures, since induction of hypothyroidism in those cases is more abrupt and can be of shorter duration. It may also be preferred when impairment http://www.armourthyroid.com/


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the info Swimmer! Madthyroid~ I love Thyroid Sexy!! So much great info! Thanks for reminding me of that link!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I would say expect to feel good! This will be a process. Hopefully you will see doc for labs about every 8 weeks and doc will continue titration by 1/4 grain (15 mgs.) until you are euthyroid which is where you should feel terrific and be functioning at full capacity.

There will be little bumps along the way but that is true with most things in our lives.


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Andros and Swimmer... have your doctors looked into your adrenal function at all before having you start Armour? I've read that it may not work as well as it could if you have underlying adrenal or vitamin insufficiencies. I have had fasting serum cortisol levels tested and an ACTH stimulation test done, but have read that the saliva cortisol test is really the only accurate measure of adrenal function. I am wondering if I should look into that before starting the Armour?? I am currently taking adrenal support supplements... is that enough to treat my adrenals while taking thyroid meds? Thanks so much for your input! This is all so new to me and I want to make sure I've got all my ducks in a row!!!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

One of my doctors was leaning this way - although we haven't followed through yet.

Info related to this is also on the armour dosing information on their website.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

No; I never had any cortisol tests. I have been on Armour for about 24 years now. It could be a situation of which came first; the cart or the horse.

I do know that Dr. Lam on the internet espouses this philosophy re adrenal treatment before thyroid treatment. I don't concur.

But, I will be the first to admit; no PHD. here!


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Swimmer said:


> Armour has been wonderful for me.
> 
> I have revitalization & energy
> 
> ...


Swimmer, I'm just a month or so into Armour and just a week ago upped my dosage to 45mg in the AM and half of that in the early afternoon. Today I feel really depressed....strange. I hope this is normal?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

hydrangealucy said:


> Good for you Madthyroid!  Just wondering... have your doctors looked into your adrenal function at all before having you start Armour? I've read that it may not work as well as it could if you have underlying adrenal or vitamin insufficiencies. I haven't had my cortisol levels tested properly and am wondering if I should look into that before starting the Armour??


Im wondering the same. Does anyone have a link to the specific labs that should be done to check adrenals? How do we treat this if something is off with adrenals?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

ssMarilyn said:


> Swimmer, I'm just a month or so into Armour and just a week ago upped my dosage to 45mg in the AM and half of that in the early afternoon. Today I feel really depressed....strange. I hope this is normal?


I don't know enough about these things from a broad perspective or from any kind of long-term experience, it's all so new to me. I can comment though that based on what I have experienced and what others have shared generally, that our thyroid can sure make us run the gamet of emotions, so I wouldn't be suprised if your low dose has caught up and is effecting you, but I'm speculating that as your doc increases the dose, that the emotions will level out.

I think Andros is on armour if I remember right, and has way more experience to properly/accurately comment on armour 

Hope you're feeling better! A good round of sillyness or laughter could be great too!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Swimmer said:


> I don't know enough about these things from a broad perspective or from any kind of long-term experience, it's all so new to me. I can comment though that based on what I have experienced and what others have shared generally, that our thyroid can sure make us run the gamet of emotions, so I wouldn't be suprised if your low dose has caught up and is effecting you, but I'm speculating that as your doc increases the dose, that the emotions will level out.
> 
> I think Andros is on armour if I remember right, and has way more experience to properly/accurately comment on armour
> 
> Hope you're feeling better! A good round of sillyness or laughter could be great too!


I would thing the same thing. I feel like my thyroid is effecting my emotions for sure and I have not started meds yet. Im sure u might feel "off" for awhile until u get to your right dose. Give it time


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/depression-the-thyroid-and-hormones

It is; remember that you are going through a hormonal adjustment!

The link above might help you to understand that what you are going through is a normal response....................


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

hydrangealucy said:


> Good for you Madthyroid!  Just wondering... have your doctors looked into your adrenal function at all before having you start Armour? I've read that it may not work as well as it could if you have underlying adrenal or vitamin insufficiencies. I haven't had my cortisol levels tested properly and am wondering if I should look into that before starting the Armour??


I went to my new doctor for the first time today at Aum Healing Center . I really like her. She spent alot of time with me and really listened. She said I have signs of adrenal fatigue. I am hypo and she prescribed me Armour thyroid. ) I am starting Adrenal herb supplement (Adreset) & a Probiotic supplement (ultra Flora Balance). Anyone use these supplements?She also said I should get rid of gluten, dairy, sugar and soy. I am very excited! She thinks I should wait a wk before i start Armour to give adrenals supplements a chance to kick in first. I have a hump on back of neck she said this is a sign of adrenal fatigue. I have always hated that fat hump :-( I hope to lose it! One more thing I really liked that she said she is going to go by "how I feel" NOT what labs say!


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

madthyroid78 said:


> I went to my new doctor for the first time today at Aum Healing Center . I really like her. She spent alot of time with me and really listened. She said I have signs of adrenal fatigue. I am hypo and she prescribed me Armour thyroid. ) I am starting Adrenal herb supplement (Adreset) & a Probiotic supplement (ultra Flora Balance). Anyone use these supplements?She also said I should get rid of gluten, dairy, sugar and soy. I am very excited! She thinks I should wait a wk before i start Armour to give adrenals supplements a chance to kick in first. I have a hump on back of neck she said this is a sign of adrenal fatigue. I have always hated that fat hump :-( I hope to lose it! One more thing I really liked that she said she is going to go by "how I feel" NOT what labs say!


Yay! I'm so happy for you! Sounds like you found an awesome doctor who really knows her stuff! I am using probiotics, but not sure what brand. I've also been on adrenal support that my first doc has me taking. Ironically, I went to another doc for a second opinion yesterday... the first doc just didn't seem to know enough about the thyroid/ adrenal connection. Loved my new doctor... so on target with everything I've read! He sent me home with a Nature-throid script, which I started today, and a salivary adrenal testing kit (which I will do when I've been off my adrenal support for 2 weeks). He also wants to test my MTHFR gene, which I've read is key for treating alot of thyroid patients properly.

Good luck to you! Glad to hear that you're on the right track! Keep in touch and let me know how you're making out!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I have changed the time that I ingest armour to 3am -- This makes me feel even better!!

I was taking it at 5am and having coffee by 6:30 or 7. Now instead, there's at least 3 hours for the armour to be absorbed before anything else comes into the picture... We'll see how this change continues


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

hydrangealucy said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you! Sounds like you found an awesome doctor who really knows her stuff! I am using probiotics, but not sure what brand. I've also been on adrenal support that my first doc has me taking. Ironically, I went to another doc for a second opinion yesterday... the first doc just didn't seem to know enough about the thyroid/ adrenal connection. Loved my new doctor... so on target with everything I've read! He sent me home with a Nature-throid script, which I started today, and a salivary adrenal testing kit (which I will do when I've been off my adrenal support for 2 weeks). He also wants to test my MTHFR gene, which I've read is key for treating alot of thyroid patients properly.
> 
> Good luck to you! Glad to hear that you're on the right track! Keep in touch and let me know how you're making out!


Hi there! glad you like the 2nd doc. I have been on 30 armour and cut out gluten, sugar, soy, and most dairy. I feel the brain fog is much less! Less body aches too, also I have lost a few pounds. lets hope that keeps up because it was impossible before! ;-) I sent you a PM a while back.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

hydrangealucy said:


> He also wants to test my MTHFR gene, which I've read is key for treating alot of thyroid patients properly.


Can you please expound on this? What does this mean? I'm aware of MTHFR gene, but why/how is it related to the thyroid? THanks


----------



## hydrangealucy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Swimmer. Here is a link from STTM to explain all about the MTHFR gene. http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/mthfr/

I myself am not very knowledgeable about its impact on someone with a thyroid condition. I actually just went yesterday to have the blood test done, so when I get the results back and speak with my dr in a few weeks, I will hopefully understand it better. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------

